# Opinión PC gamer



## Arith (25 May 2022)

Buenas, vengo a que me deis vuestra opinión sobre el pc que he configurado, mis conocimientos son limitados y agradecería consejo sobre los componentes, en principio la gráfica me gustaría la que he puesto (rtx 3060) y ya quizá en unos años cambiarla, y el procesador he elegido el 5800x para que me dure bastante. Aqui os dejo la configuración: https://www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/336a14CfA Gracias

*Quiero mi presupuesto en*: PCComponentes
*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*: jugar
*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de* ... 1500€ sin incluir perifericos
*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* Si
*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?* NO
*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto*... el aspecto es irrelevante, la quiero con buena ventilación y grande
*La calidad gráfica * quiero poder jugar a todo a una buena calidad, no tiene por que ser todo en ultra pero cerca según el juego
¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*? no
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*? no
¿Quiero periféricos? me gustaria una pantalla de 27'' de 2k y con panel VA


----------



## FerentZ (25 May 2022)

te he hecho unos arreglillos www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/8bCbCb1bC
Monitor, porque especialmente VA? por algún motivo? cual seria el presupuesto?


----------



## Arith (25 May 2022)

Muchas gracias, me quedo mas tranquilo así, que tema refrigeración, disco duro y eso no tenía muy claro que escoger. Respecto a la pantalla, he dicho VA porque he leído que es un buen equilibrio de colores (por los negros sobretodo) y velocidad de respuesta entre IPS y TN, de presupuesto pensaba en unos 300€


----------



## FerentZ (26 May 2022)

yo por mi parte te recomendaria un IPS, en mi opinión, IPS para gaming, VA para multimedia, por el tema del ghosting. he probado de ambos paneles y gráficamente me parecen mejores los juegos con IPS.
te dejo de las dos opciones y ya eliges tu
VA https://www.amazon.es/AOC-Q27G2U-BK-Resolución-Displayport/dp/B083QQ6V1N/
IPS https://www.amazon.es/BenQ-EX2780Q-Monitor-Gaming-FreeSync/dp/B07X8HBHJP/


----------



## Arith (26 May 2022)

Entiendo, pues si has probado los dos paneles y crees que el IPS vale mas la pena te haré caso. Solo tengo una duda, he visto que la RAM que me has puesto es de 3600mhz y tanto el procesador como la placa se supone que aceptan máximo 3200 sin OC, hay algún motivo para ponerla de 3600 en lugar de 3200?


----------



## FerentZ (28 May 2022)

con 3600 es lo ideal para estos procesadores, ya que aprovechan la velocidad y aumenta el rendimiento


----------



## Arith (29 May 2022)

He estado buscando información y ya veo como va el tema, pues con esto me doy por satisfecho, gracias por todo, has sido de mucha ayuda


----------



## FerentZ (29 May 2022)

YA diras que tal!


----------

